# It's that time of year again



## Ace Gunman (Oct 20, 2008)

Well folks, it's that time of year again, when all of the guys and ghouls mask their true nature with a disguise in the hopes of getting a treat. Personally I just call that date night, but to each their own! Anywho, in the spirit of All Hallows Eve I present to you my Halloween(town) avatar:


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 20, 2008)

well im already wearing mine
im coming as xcalibur!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 20, 2008)

LOL!! ACE CAN I HAVE ONE FOR MY PHOENIX WRIGHT?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 20, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> LOL!! ACE CAN I HAVE ONE FOR MY PHOENIX WRIGHT?


Well I don't think this particular mask would work on your avatar (plus mine was a really doozy to do). But I do have an idea. Hold on.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 20, 2008)

okay. I can "hold on" for about 15 minutes TOPS cuz my parents are about to shoot me for not going to the shower and sleeping. I'm meant to be asleep and i haven't had a shower yet


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 20, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> okay. I can "hold on" for about 15 minutes TOPS cuz my parents are about to shoot me for not going to the shower and sleeping. I'm meant to be asleep and i haven't had a shower yet


Hehe Moo, that image of Phoenix Wright in your signature, I need the original~


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 20, 2008)

umm original what.. holaitsme made it for me. Like.. from scratch. I dunno what image he used. Ah crap.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 20, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> umm original what.. holaitsme made it for me. Like.. from scratch. I dunno what image he used. Ah crap.


Well, I'll search around and see if I can track it down.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm surprised how far you'd go for a little request like that^^ 

I'm so happy that the staffers on GBAtemp are so helpful. =]



EDIT: I'll be back in 10 mins, i gotta shower.


----------



## Jax (Oct 20, 2008)

IMMA BIDOOF WIF BIG TEEF

Edit: Here's the original picture of Hehe Moo's sig


----------



## Eternal Myst (Oct 20, 2008)

I am going to be magus for halloween.

Need whit make up...
...and need to die my hair purple...


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 20, 2008)

Ace i'm back.

Did you manage to do something to the sig?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 20, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Ace i'm back.
> 
> Did you manage to do something to the sig?


Not as of yet, but I should be done soon.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 20, 2008)

just a suggestion but why don't you wear a red X over Wright?




A red X is a computer ghoul so it should count, won't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it won't require any photoshop, too.


----------



## Raika (Oct 20, 2008)

my avvy is wierd now


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 20, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> just a suggestion but why don't you wear a red X over Wright?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




too late. And I dunno what u mean by computer ghoul.


----------



## Raika (Oct 20, 2008)

A BIG RED X as my avvy


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 20, 2008)

Sweet.  Pumpkin time!  I need to go change my shirt.  This one was getting pretty smelly anyway.


----------



## Whizz (Oct 20, 2008)

It is!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 20, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Well folks, it's that time of year again, when all of the guys and ghouls mask their true nature with a disguise in the hopes of getting a treat. Personally I just call that date night, but to each their own! Anywho, in the spirit of All Hallows Eve I present to you my Halloween(town) avatar:


YAY!
I'm gonna do soemthing too!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 20, 2008)

updated mine


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2008)

Oooh. Pumpkin. Need pumpkin. Gonna have pumpkin over xcalibur's face tonight.

...


----------



## Rowan (Oct 20, 2008)

screw the pumpkin arnie rules


----------



## Whizz (Oct 20, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> screw the pumpkin arnie rules



Pumpkin>Arnold


----------



## Rowan (Oct 20, 2008)

true


----------



## JPH (Oct 20, 2008)

I was just thinking about this the same time I saw the thread!
I'll be making mine a little later on tonight - but if you want your avatar halloween'd, just ask me.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 21, 2008)

Just wanted to update you Hehe Moo, I got sidetracked by, well, sleep. But I'm nearly done.


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 21, 2008)

I'll just wait for the Christmas hats. >_>


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 21, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

> I'll just wait for the Christmas hats. >_>


I plan to have a new avatar for every occasion.

And Hehe Moo, your avatar is done. When I took one look at the Phoenix Wright in your signature I thought "That guy needs to be a vampire". And, well, now he is. Just to show you the difference (as it may not be as clear to the naked eye) I'll provide the original image as well:






 becomes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As you'll no doubt notice I flipped it around (as I feel it should be looking to the right), changed his suit to be more vamp-esque, I pointed his ears, changed his eyes (I love the black circles), added two small fangs, and made his skin tone a lot more pale. How you like it, it was a great deal more difficult than my own.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 21, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Broken Skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So this is for my avatar, not my sig? I love it!

Thanks so much Ace, its really appreciated!! Mwaahahahahahaaaa!!


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 21, 2008)

I pm'd JPH but he hasnt replied yet.. Ace, wanna have a go at mine


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 21, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> I pm'd JPH but he hasnt replied yet.. Ace, wanna have a go at mine


Mm, I don't think I could pull it off with yours. I'm really very bad at this.


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 21, 2008)

Come on, It will be cool.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Put a witch hat on it with a few warts or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anything you want


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 21, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> Come on, It will be cool..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, afraid I can't pull it off. Too glossy for me to work with.


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ohhh, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What about the dog in my sig, I will provide you with a better pic?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







OR Yoda, preferably Yoda..


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 21, 2008)

Here: 











Anyone can have a crack at my smiley.. PLEASE??


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 21, 2008)

Curley, you better ask his permission first, but you can try Holaitsme. He's seriously amazing with this stuff. He made my avvy and sig. [my avvy BEFORE Ace had a "crack" at it]

Holaitsme rules =]


----------



## strata8 (Oct 21, 2008)

Here's mine:

Original





Modified


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 21, 2008)

Yay! Halloween!


----------



## ZenZero (Oct 21, 2008)

can i have either of the characters in my avvy done pleas? or even pumpkins on everyones face in my sig? plz


----------



## Rowan (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 21, 2008)

If someone could do mine here is the original picture: http://www.historylink101.com/ww2photo/paratroopers-c-82.jpg


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks Rowanchap.. Thats a good idea, I may do some touch ups though.. Thanks


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 21, 2008)

does someone make an all new one for me?
or find one?
like a really cute ghost :3

EDIT. hm. i think i found one


----------



## Jax (Oct 21, 2008)

Screw Bidoof! I'm Angry Creepy Mario!


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 21, 2008)

Hm odd, according to Photobucket I never used the one I did last year when everyone was pasting in the banner logo. Recycling time


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice work everyone.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 22, 2008)

ima wear a trigun avvy for halloween


----------



## Raika (Oct 22, 2008)

is my avvy considered halloweenish?


----------



## Noitora (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't know why I modified my avatar to be halloweenish, we don't have halloween here, only helloween


----------



## Raika (Oct 22, 2008)

ive swapped my avvy.... does it look halloweenish now?


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 22, 2008)

iono





redone


darn I forgot the border


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 22, 2008)

Might be time to dig out the 'ol halloweeny site banners...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 22, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> iono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice work. Looks fantastic.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 22, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Might be time to dig out the 'ol halloweeny site banners...


Hey Shaunj66, have a halloween avatar


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 22, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Needs more blood


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 22, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> BiscuitBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








?

EDIT:





Threw in some bevel and darkness

DOUBLE EDIT:





Softer bevel...

TRIPLE EDIT:





Proper border.


----------



## WildWon (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm joining the Halloween masses as well! YAY!


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 22, 2008)

Dude that's awesome


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh, can somebody do mine? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is the original image: http://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=popfizzmc5.jpg


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 22, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> Oh, can somebody do mine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








DOUBLE EDIT:




Looks a bit nicer darker... to hide my lazy eraser job.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 22, 2008)

Woot im going to work on mine in illistrator! yay


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 22, 2008)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Woot im going to work on mine in illistrator! yay







I couldn't resist.

EDIT:





 Without Cheesy Text





 A little background


----------



## weiff (Oct 22, 2008)

Mine doesn't need to be gothified.... I like the way it is... bad aim bear.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Oct 22, 2008)

And can someone make one for mii?





Thank you


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 22, 2008)

weiff said:
			
		

> Mine doesn't need to be gothified.... I like the way it is... bad aim bear.


bad aim bear?

...more like, making the best of things and getting back on his feet bear!





EDIT:
Oops, avatar size


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 22, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> And can someone make one for mii?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm at a lost of ideas.  Actually, that game comes with a lot of costumes sets!  You can dress him up as a sushi or a ninja or... there were too many.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 22, 2008)

How about he goes as Toon Link for halloween?





EDIT:
Now with +1 to swords


----------



## JPdensetsu (Oct 22, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> How about he goes as Toon Link for halloween?


Or with a halloween mask xD


----------



## weiff (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice concept... but this is all hallows eve... not the other scary holiday, Valentine's day Christmas.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 22, 2008)

weiff said:
			
		

> Nice concept... but this is all hallows eve... not the other scary holiday, Valentine's day Christmas.


But to emo bear, hearts ARE freaky and scary


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 22, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Might be time to dig out the 'ol halloweeny site banners...


Anyone else get a mental image of getting christmas decoration boxes out of the loft?


----------



## WildWon (Oct 22, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> Oh, can somebody do mine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boogity boogity boo!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 22, 2008)

Thought I would join in with the festivities so I made a Halloween avatar!

Here is my old one if you werent familiar with it!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 22, 2008)

I wanna be part of this too.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 23, 2008)

I think that everybody knows my previous avatar..

Well, now I fit!!!!


----------



## Sephi (Oct 23, 2008)

Ace Gunman, you have good taste in masks, I'm making a halloween town costume Sora ava right now, will post in a few minutes.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 23, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I think that everybody knows my previous avatar..
> 
> Well, now I fit!!!!



Heh shouldnt it be glowing green?


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 23, 2008)

Argh, I really need a _definitive_ avatar, I mean instead of having random squiggles have something that I use all the time with a little variation, a person or object or SOMETHING, cause I'm full outta ideas and well yeah shitsux


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 23, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It did, but it was just too off.....I think that background is enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyone will get the point ..


----------



## Sephi (Oct 23, 2008)

Had some trouble making a small ava, got this now:







I love this ava now


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 23, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> Had some trouble making a small ava, got this now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha thats nice!


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 23, 2008)

Heres mine.. Quick 2 minute job.. Might do a more detailed and better one later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That




to THIS


----------



## Raika (Oct 23, 2008)

i wonder if i should be more serious and make a proper avvy


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 23, 2008)

lol.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im going to do mine again probably


----------



## Gore (Oct 23, 2008)

BiscuitBee got shop talent.


----------



## Raika (Oct 23, 2008)

can anyone make me a halloween avvy from this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thx in advance


----------



## Gore (Oct 23, 2008)

First time using photoshop, can't do anything more advanced than (bad) bloodstains.


----------



## Raika (Oct 23, 2008)

sadly i have no idea how to use photoshop... too many functions


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 23, 2008)

Looking good everyone. Ah, halloween spirit~



			
				Sephi said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman, you have good taste in masks, I'm making a halloween town costume Sora ava right now, will post in a few minutes.
> QUOTE(Sephi @ Oct 22 2008, 09:24 PM) Had some trouble making a small ava, got this now:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Sephi, and yours is looking great too.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 23, 2008)

Am I halloweenie enough!? heehee


I have a suggestion Ace, what if you make a halloween siggy mini-tourney?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 23, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Am I halloweenie enough!? heehee
> 
> 
> I have a suggestion Ace, what if you make a halloween siggy mini-tourney?


Evil Miyamoto, scaaaaary. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What would such a competition entail, I wonder?


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 23, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> What would such a competition entail, I wonder?


It would merely be a competition in the name of sheer fun!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 23, 2008)

I can p0wn everyone if we do. Don't even try.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 23, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> BiscuitBee got shop talent.


Thanks gore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just for information's sake, and I do know 'shop' means an alteration of an image or whatever, I don't actually use Photoshop... it's too complicated for me!

For some reason, I started on Paint Shop Pro back when it was version... 5 or 6.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 23, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> can anyone make me a halloween avvy from this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He can go as... Tuxedo Mask!






EDIT:




Now with more borders and pumpkin!


----------



## Raika (Oct 23, 2008)

thx a lot biscuitbee i'll update my avvy right away


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 23, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Maikel Steneker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, that one's awesome as well, but I'll use the other one instead. Thanks anyway


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 23, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> Wow, those look awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hey, no problem.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 23, 2008)

curley made one for you 
took a while to make


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks, will use it straight away.. Thanks

Just a quick request.. Would you be able to do it without the funny spots on the eye.. The bloody eye looks awesome.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Both of the eyes..  I Just so I can see what it would look like without the spots.. Might use it depeneding on if it looks good.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But this is awesome.. Thanks


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 24, 2008)

I decided to just copy-paste this one since it's creepy in its own right.  

All else fails, I'll just fall back on Giygas...

Edit:  Not showing up, hang on.  There we go.


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 24, 2008)

There, Konata is wearing a costume in my avatar.


----------



## science (Oct 24, 2008)

Mine is a zombie.

Wait lol I mean vampire lol zombie wtf


----------



## War (Oct 24, 2008)

Can someone please Halloween-ify this for me? 






Preferably into a pirate!


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 24, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Can someone please Halloween-ify this for me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO WANT.


----------



## War (Oct 24, 2008)

Haha, I figured some people would get a laugh out of it ;D


----------



## da_head (Oct 24, 2008)

can anyone do mine please? well she's got the wings already, perhaps a vampire of sorts would be nice? or mebe a demon! o.o thanks in advance.

edit: WTH y isn't imageshack hosting it? it's show it as invisible O.O perhaps it's because the picture has no background? o.O


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 24, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Can someone please Halloween-ify this for me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Warc, way to go classic.  =P
Good God, how do I still remember you having that avatar a long time ago?  D:


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 24, 2008)

I would have used my old avatar, but I lost it in a computer crash. T_T


----------



## Rod (Oct 24, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> Wow Warc, way to go classic.  =P
> Good God, how do I still remember you having that avatar a long time ago?  D:


Doomsday Forte, that's a heck of an avatar. D:


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 24, 2008)

Rod said:
			
		

> Doomsday Forte, that's a heck of an avatar. D:


Just wait until you understand the significance behind it.  

Too bad it's still unused in the actual game...=P


----------



## Rod (Oct 24, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> Rod said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that, finished it already. lol



Spoiler



There's a real significance? I thought the Creepy Claus Head was just another unused game sprite, or something... though it DOES feel Gyigas-ish.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Oct 24, 2008)

I need to put a christmas hat on!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 24, 2008)

How does everyone do this so easily? I can't begin to wonder how hard it is!!


----------



## Raika (Oct 24, 2008)

im the same as you... almost a complete noob at graphics and photoshop


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 24, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Can someone please Halloween-ify this for me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...do you have a larger copy of the pic?

DOUBLE EDIT:




Or, perhaps, a zombie punk?


----------



## War (Oct 24, 2008)

The second one looks awesome, lol. Can you please remove the text though? Thanks!


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 24, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> The second one looks awesome, lol. Can you please remove the text though? Thanks!


----------



## War (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks! Now I'm halloween-ey.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 24, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Thanks! Now I'm halloween-ey.


No problem


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 24, 2008)

We're all hallowienies.


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 25, 2008)

I love mine..


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 25, 2008)

hooray id did it.


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 25, 2008)

nice


----------



## ZenZero (Oct 25, 2008)

can I have mine done please???


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 25, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> We're all hallowienies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


give us the original pic or else,


----------



## BlackAce (Oct 25, 2008)

umm Ace can you please make this pic hallowinie or make it have the feel of Halloween
Or is it 2 big.....? 

-thanks in Advance


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 25, 2008)

Halloweenified my sig/ava... looks bad cause I'm trying out Photoshop CS*4* for the first time and I just wanted to whip something up quickly to see how CS4 works compared to CS3


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 25, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Halloweenified my sig/ava... looks bad cause I'm trying out Photoshop CS*4* for the first time and I just wanted to whip something up quickly to see how CS4 works compared to CS3


I happen to think it looks quite excellent.


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 25, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I like your avatar, it's funny when you look at it at first lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And good job on the other avatars you've made here, BiscuitBee too


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 25, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> IMMA BIDOOF WIF BIG TEEF


What is that supposed to mean Jax  D:<

even though I think I'm the one who originally said that line here, don't quite remember


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 25, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jax had a Bidoof (the pokemon) mask on but had since changed it to a Mario look-a-like.  And, naturally, the sentence would have made sense in this manner: I'm a Bidoof with big teeth.

...because Bidoof's have large front teeth


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 25, 2008)

done!

That's supposed to be me.. a kinda old drawing actually..


----------



## Minox (Oct 26, 2008)

Mine:


----------



## War (Oct 29, 2008)

Can someone take a shot at making a better Joker avatar than mine? (Using my picture, of course)


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Made a crappy katamari halloween avatar.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 29, 2008)

... what's katamari?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

A game for the ps2,psp and xbox 360. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katamari_Damacy


----------



## Gore (Oct 29, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> ... what's katamari?








[email protected] by "gaygamer"

All I know about Katamari is the green pill head guy rolls things.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Gore who's hosted by gaygamer?


----------



## Gore (Oct 29, 2008)

The picture I found
Check the URL for it


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

I see no picture.



Spoiler


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't think Gore knows what he's on about


----------



## Gore (Oct 29, 2008)

Spoiler











How about that picture?





Edit:

http://gaygamer.net/images/__katamari__ota...__by_sudoru.jpg
http://i34.tinypic.com/8zfhcp.jpg

It was showing up at first but now it's got a hotlinking error or something.


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 29, 2008)

Not appearing on our screens..


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 29, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Can someone take a shot at making a better Joker avatar than mine? (Using my picture, of course)








?


----------



## War (Oct 29, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> War said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg, that looks awesome! *updates avi* Thanks!


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 30, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Omg, that looks awesome! *updates avi* Thanks!


No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It wasn't too bad since I still have the workfile of your icon from the previous edit.

I guess the white pale face is more of the old joker than the new dark knight version, though.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 31, 2008)

Happy Halloween everyone. Alas, we canny wear our Halloweenatars for nary much longer.


----------



## Jackreyes (Oct 31, 2008)

Awww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just did mine...
Sure, it isn't good but still...


----------



## WildWon (Oct 31, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Happy Halloween everyone. Alas, we canny wear our Halloweenatars for nary much longer.



Pfft. Of course we can! We can wear them as much as we want. Theres no one saying that we can'---*changes avy back to normal* -- Whelps... looks like i'm full of shit.


----------



## Sstew (Oct 31, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol,

AArgghh, Anyone know why my avatar isnt changing?

I uploaded my new one, and it wont show up on my post >.>


----------



## WildWon (Oct 31, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should it be black and red?






Or should it be different? Cause thats what i'm seeing


----------



## Sstew (Oct 31, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Sstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!, Weird it was showing my old one to me though.. Hmm


----------



## War (Oct 31, 2008)

I see the black and red one too...

Anyway, Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 31, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black and red here, too. Perhaps you need to give the ol'cache a good refresh.  [CTRL+F5] If you are using windows.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 11, 2009)

A bump in the night, it's that time of year again! Does everyone have their all hallows eve avatars ready?


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 11, 2009)

oh crap, where's my Aunt Bee costume!?!?


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 11, 2009)

I've never really had a Halloween avatar. hm


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 11, 2009)

I can't find my old one, so can someone make something up for me?


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2009)

I lost mine.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 11, 2009)

Just made mine.  I think it turned out pretty good, seeing as I'm relatively new to Photoshop.


----------



## Splych (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmm.... I need one.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 12, 2009)

Can anyone help these fine people?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm rockin' my Halloween avatar. It's scarier now, ain't it?

If I had Photoshop or good Photoshop skills, I would just throw a jack-o-lantern on every person's face.


----------



## Minox (Oct 12, 2009)

Luckily I had an old Halloween avatar, but sadly it's not a chicken


----------



## Orc (Oct 12, 2009)

Halloween Avatar Get!


----------



## luke_c (Oct 12, 2009)

Ah, forgot Halloween was at the end of this month, better make a Halloween Avatar


----------



## jphriendly (Oct 12, 2009)

Got mine!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 13, 2009)

I could try helping some people out with theirs.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 13, 2009)

Think mine is not really in place, but come on, it's tha *Wizard of Oz*.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 14, 2009)

Well here is my crappy half assed attempt this year.

Its still better then Ace's avatar though.


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 14, 2009)

Very cool p1ng!!!!!!!!

About 2 days ago I was trying to find a good avatar for me, couldn't find one.


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 14, 2009)

i should draw one soon


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 14, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Well here is my crappy half assed attempt this year.
> 
> Its still better then Ace's avatar though.



Mine shouldn't be a halloween one.


----------



## Raika (Oct 14, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he meant *Ace*Gunman's avatar.
Anyway I'm kinda happy with my current avatar right now, and I'm lazy to make a new one, so I'm leaving mine as it is.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 14, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That could be too.
I'm no good at making avatars to a theme.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 14, 2009)

HA I was refering to AceGunmans ava. 

MegaAce's avatar is way too scary for me to be able to compete with.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 15, 2009)

Made a new one, that doesn't scare you. (I hope so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 15, 2009)

Orc said:
			
		

> Halloween Avatar Get!


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 15, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> i should draw one soon


Your avatar is already scary enough for me.

Anyway, im not going to change mine.
Mine is dark and halloweenish to me imo


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 15, 2009)

Ha ive had mine since the beginning of october!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 15, 2009)

My Halloween Avatar! Low quality but hey it's the Halloween spirit that counts!


----------



## Myke (Oct 16, 2009)

here's mine. Same style as my other avatar. just more masculine. Plus it's skullz. they are related to halloween righT?


----------



## updowners (Oct 16, 2009)

Man I forgot about halloween. I better replace Phoenix Wright's head with a pumpkin


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 16, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i figured it was a bit scary for you heh
ninja scariness?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 17, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.
Its hank from Madness Combat.
Hes some vids of him.


----------



## mucus (Oct 24, 2009)

o m g!
check out the new fuckin avatar on mucus (or is it p1ng?)


----------



## Placeholder (Oct 24, 2009)

Guys, what do you think of my new avatar?

I admit it looks quite crappy 100 x 100 pixels though...


----------



## DarthNemesis (Oct 25, 2009)

Sure why not.


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 25, 2009)

Kinda lazy this year, but it'll do


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2009)

Here you go.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 26, 2009)

Placeholder said:
			
		

> Guys, what do you think of my new avatar?
> 
> I admit it looks quite crappy 100 x 100 pixels though...



Aw, fuck. Now I'll get nightmares....


----------



## Placeholder (Oct 26, 2009)

Mwahahah! I also did a signature which you can see below.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 26, 2009)

Placeholder said:
			
		

> Mwahahah! I also did a signature which you can see below.



Gaah! Now everytime I see your post I'll see your freaktastic signature....! Messing with my head....


----------



## Placeholder (Oct 26, 2009)

Oopsie! ;D


----------

